# Storefront sign



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll be redoing my signs soon and also renting a portion of a billboard. I was wondering if I can just list "Screenprinting" as a service or do I need to spell it out by saying custom T-shirts, garment printing, etc. If I say "Screenprinting" will Joe citizen know what it means?

Thanks...Ross


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I find that most people know what screenprinting is. But then again, "custom t-shirts" does have a nice ring to it.  In marketing it's always good to make sure people see the immediate benefit.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I would go with Custom T-Shirts. You would be amazed at how many have no clue as to what screen printing is. Also screen printing is not limited to just t-shirts.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

To me it makes perfect sense (screenprinting) but every day I am amazed at how little people actually know.

I have something like "customized shirts and clothing" on my biz cards for that reason.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

from my architecture experience.... the moment you say custom, people think it's gonna cost 10x more......

how about affordable printed shirts

.02


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

237am said:


> from my architecture experience.... the moment you say custom, people think it's gonna cost 10x more......
> 
> how about affordable printed shirts
> 
> .02


Or just "Printed T-Shirts". I'd also like to add "Custom Screenprinting". There is some wholesole work out there screenprinting various things for manufacturing companies. Those customers will know what screenprinting is. The average T-shirt customer probably won't realize that thier "printed T-shirt" is "custom screen printed".

Ross


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> from my architecture experience.... the moment you say custom, people think it's gonna cost 10x more......


I don't think that the "custom" architecture would translate to the custom t-shirt world in this case.

Customers generally know that there are costs involved in getting custom t-shirts made. I think they are more surprised at how little it costs rather than how much it will cost (at least when they are ordering decent sized quantities).


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Especially on the billboard you should spell out T-Shirts.

People find what they look for. If Joe Citizen is thinking about having T-shirts printed, and he is driving down the street with signs and billboards all around - the chance that he will see one that says, "T-Shirts, garment printing" is greater than one that is advertising the somewhat nebulous sounding, "screenprinting."


----------



## CEscreenprinting (Jun 7, 2007)

We changed our sign above the store from our name to "T-Shirts and more..." and it was incredible how much more business we got.


----------



## Cousty (Jun 19, 2007)

To me, it seems like it's a question of your target client. Most individuals that wouldn't know what screenprinting is wouldn't be a huge client. Not all, but most. If you can afford to concentrate mostly on those larger clients, then I wouldn't put anything in place of screenprinting. However, if walk-in customers who want there bands name on 12 black t-shirts but are going to complain about screen charges are your kind of thing... the custom t-shirts or decorated apparel would be right for you.


----------



## HATSNTS (Jun 20, 2007)

*Custom t-shirts actually work better. This way you know that everyone understands what you are offering.*


----------

